# Ladybirds



## cabby

well any suggestions as to how to get rid of them before they start trying to enter the house for the winter.
please no poor little things comments.oh go on then . :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## locovan

Poor little things :lol: :lol: :lol: 
We have collected one up and put her outside --will she try to get back in again then


----------



## Spacerunner

Toasted on a hardwood stick.......make tasty snacks, sprinkle some 'hundreds and thousands' over them if you have a sweet tooth.

Just like the ad.

its a joke!


----------



## aldra

Cabby,
nesting boxes in the garden, that way you will have them for pest control next year

Poor little things :lol: :lol: :lol:
Aldra


----------



## Morphology

We get hundreds of the blighters in our bedroom (which is in the attic), and have to sweep them up with a dustpan and brush (or vacuum cleaner) before we can go to bed.

Mavis: you're luck that you live by the coast. Here in the centre of Kent (West malling) they are a real nuisance.

When disturbed or injured they emit some sort of pheromone spray which attracts other beetles, so squashing them just makes it worse. My wife complains that they stink though with my somewhat ineffective sense of smell all I get it a faint odour of peanuts...

Point to note (if we're talking about the same pests): They are Harlequin Beetles NOT ladybirds - they are an invasive species which was introduced from Asia by farmers looking for a 'natural' way to control crop pests (aphids mainly).

And, as always seems to be the way with introduced species (eg Cane Toads in the Northern territories of Australia), once these species get a foothold they find tastier things to eat including the larvae of our own native 2 and 7-Spot ladybirds.

see 
>> here << for an article on how to tell Harlequin beetles from ladybirds.

Morph.


----------



## 100127

Morphology said:


> We get hundreds of the blighters in our bedroom (which is in the attic), and have to sweep them up with a dustpan and brush (or vacuum cleaner) before we can go to bed.
> 
> Mavis: you're luck that you live by the coast. Here in the centre of Kent (West malling) they are a real nuisance.
> 
> When disturbed or injured they emit some sort of pheromone spray which attracts other beetles, so squashing them just makes it worse. My wife complains that they stink though with my somewhat ineffective sense of smell all I get it a faint odour of peanuts...
> 
> Point to note (if we're talking about the same pests): They are Harlequin Beetles NOT ladybirds - they are an invasive species which was introduced from Asia by farmers looking for a 'natural' way to control crop pests (aphids mainly).
> 
> And, as always seems to be the way with introduced species (eg Cane Toads in the Northern territories of Australia), once these species get a foothold they find tastier things to eat including the larvae of our own native 2 and 7-Spot ladybirds.
> 
> see
> >> here << for an article on how to tell Harlequin beetles from ladybirds.
> 
> Morph.


Small world, we live opposite the Angel Inn, Addington


----------



## cabby

No these are Ladybirds with the spots, at the moment we are just scooping them up and putting them outside.never thought of nesting boxes alongside the roses. what does one put in them to attract them in the first place.

cabby


----------



## Morphology

sysinfo said:


> Small world, we live opposite the Angel Inn, Addington


I've been to the Angel a few times, nice food! We're on the East Malling side of West Malling, but it's not far away.

Any ladybirds over by you?


----------



## 100127

Just a few, some of the yellow ones but not too many.


----------



## coppo

We are on a CL in Essex, there are thousands of em, the back of the van was nearly covered earlier today.

Was sat outside in the sun but had to come in as so sick of them landing on my bald head  


Paul.


----------



## annetony

aww cute little things Ladybirds...I picked loads up after we had cut our hedges last month off the cuttings...I put them all back in the hedge...soft git that I am...

:lol: :lol: :lol: 


Anne


----------

